# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  RB 411 χάνει την ethernet!

## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! εδώ και μερικο καιρο στο 411 στον κομβο στο εξοχικο βλεπω στα logs αυτό στην εικονα.
Το περιεργο ειναι τελικα εκτος το wireless που δεν εχει θεμα (εχω πανω καρτα R52nm), αλλα ουτε και η POE δλδ το ρευμα κανει διακοπη, ενω δειχνει να χανει το ethernet κατι που φαινεται σε ολα τα αλλα RBs (1 εσωτερικο και 1 εξωτερικο ακομα) απο το OSPF στο routiing, χανει μονο το δικτυο αλλα ΜΟΝΟ το OSPF ενω το BGP μετραει σε ολα κανονικα το uptime του! 
Περιεργα πραγματα.....

Μηπως το BGP κολλαει και μενει up ακομα και αν υπαρχουν μεταβολες στο AS ? νομιζω παλιοτερα σε καποιες εκδοσεις ROS υπηρχε τετοιο bug...
γιατι δεν μπορει να πεφτει το δικτυο στην ethernet και αυτο να μενει up!!!

Να εξηγησω και λιγο τις ips, αυτο το 411 και το 911 ειναι ετσι :

gigabit 951 (951 AWMN) = 10.71.99.1 (στην 1η ethernet port συνδεεται το 951 κινητης που παιζει και σαν switch και εχει το εσωτερικο δικτυο και εχει και bridge με την wlan), επισης εχει και την ip 10.71.99.130 γιατι παιζει σε αλλο subnet με τα αλλα 2 εξωτερικα παρακατω :
411 = 10.71.99.132 (στην 2η ethernet του 951)
911 = 10.71.99.131 (στην 3η ethernet του 951)
Μεταξυ τους παιζουν με Routing - BGP + OSPF V2 (εκτος το αλλο 951 κινητης που ειναι πληρως ανεξαρτητο).

Οποτε τωρα με αυτο το log παρακατω, πεφτει η ethernet στο 411 και δεν βλεπει τα αλλα, ομως δειχνει μονο το OSPF να πεφτει.
Στα αλλα RBs 951-awmn και στο 911 βλεπω τα ιδια περιπου logs αλλα χωρις να εχει ethernet down και up.
Και εκει με το OSPF και τα BGP μερες up! 

Εχει καμια ιδεα κανεις? 
ειδικα πως μπορω καπως αυτοματα πχ με ping να το τσεκαρει και να με ειδοποιησει καπως οτι ΔΕΝ γινεται ping το μηχανημα απο ενα αλλο του εσωτερικου μου δικτυου?
γιατι να μπαινω συνεχεια για να το πετυχω να μην γινεται ping λιγακι δυσκολο!

Να πω ότι το μηχανημα είναι μεσα σε πανελ κεραια αναμεσα σε αμπελι και πορτοκαλιες με 65μετρα UTP, εχω μετρησει ταση δεν εχω πτωση, το ρευμα ΔΕΝ κόβεται.
Εχω βαλει προστασια UTP με γειωση στον ιστο, είναι πανω σε UPS και ξεχωριστο σταθεροποιητή ρεύματος με προστασια από κεραυνους.
Εχω την εντυπωση ότι αρχισε να το κανει μετα από δυνατα αστραποβροντια στην περιοχη.
Επισης παρομοια συμπτώματα παρουσιασε ο προκάτοχος του ένα 711 που καηκε η wlan πρωτα. http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=38675
Όταν το εκανα εσωτερικο και ειχα πανω VPN ειδα ότι πεφτανε και τελικα εκανε το ιδιο πραγμα, ενώ δεν κοβοταν το ρευμα εχανε το δικτυο από την Ethernet!!!
και πριν το 711 άλλο 411 καηκαν πυκνωτες http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=38680

επειδή εχει πεσει μηηηηηηνες τωρα το μοναδικο λινκ που βγαιναμε στο AWMN δεν με καιει τοσο απλα να ξερω τι εχει παθει....
τωρα φτανω στα μηχανήματα μου μεσω ενως 951 με κινητη στικ 4g cosmote παγια συνδεση και openvpn και αυτά βλεπουν ολο το awmn.

----------


## trendy

Δεν είναι περίεργο που δεν πέφτει το bgp. Σε αντίθεση με το ospf που κοιτάζει και την κατάσταση των ζεύξεων, το bgp επικοινωνεί με τους peers μέσω μηνυμάτων. Αν δεν περάσει συγκεκριμένος αριθμός μηνυμάτων ο peer μαρκάρεται ότι είναι κάτω. Τώρα για το 411, θα δοκίμαζα να τους αλλάξω πόρτα στο 951 switch αρχικά και μετά καλώδιο. Για δοκιμή φέρε το 411 μέσα στο σπίτι και σύνδεσέ το με ένα μικρό καλώδιο να δεις αν θα συνεχίσει την ίδια συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, δεν ηξερα πως δουλευαν αυτά.
Αυτό με την πορτα κατι μπορει να γινει είναι ευκολο, εννοεις να φταιει πχ η πορτα από το 951? 
Το καλωδιο ποιο λες τα 65 μετρα? δεν υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση....είναι εξαιρετικότατα δυσκολο θελει πολύ δουλεια και για κατι που ΔΕΝ αποδιδει δεν ασχολουμε απλα. Ειδικα αν είναι να δωσω χρηματα. 
Επειδή είναι κατω τις περισσοτερες φορες το AWMN εκει τωρα είναι μηνες κατω, αναγκάστηκα να βαλω αλλο ένα 951 με στικακι usb 4G και κεραια πανελ 4G και πληρωνω παγια συνδεση κάθε μηνα για ιντερνετ. Εφόσον δεν δουλευει λοιπον ουτε λεφτα δινω ουτε ασχολουμε παρα πολύ. Αν καποτε φτιαξει η κατασταση και δεν είναι κατι άλλο θα το σκεφτω.
Το 411 μεσα στο σπιτι είναι καπως ευκολο και αυτό, εφόσον δεν φταιει το 951 με τις αλλαγες πορτων, όμως δεν παω τωρα εξοχικο, αυτό θα μεινει για αργοτερα να φτιαξει ο καιρος κιολας.
Το 1ο που ειπες καλη ιδεα θα το κανω όταν ξαναπαω καποια στιγμη.

Παντως τονιζω ότι το 711 ειχε καει αρχικα η wlan και το εβαλα μεσα και το ειχα σαν ιντερνετ ρουτερ στην Αθηνα.
Μετα το πηγα εξοχικο παλι και το ειχα εσωτερικο με 2 vpns και εκει ειδα ότι τα εχανε και τελικα εκλεινε η ethernet όπως τωρα δλδ στο 411.
Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι ζημια από αστραποβροντια στην Ethernet (ισως στο τσιπ?) και δεν εχει να κανει με καλωδια και θυρες στο 951.

Μεχρι να ξαναπαω, γιατι δεν παταω τωρα με τα κρυα εκει, υπαρχει τροπος να με ενημερωσει καπως όταν χασει το lan? δλδ να ξερω ότι τοτε ΔΕΝ γινεται ping?
να το βαλω πχ στο 951 κινητης που το βλεπει τοπικα μεσω lan ώστε πχ να μου στειλει SMS που μπορει?
ή να στειλει πχ email ?
θελω να δω ποσο συχνα το κανει και αν πραγματικα δεν βλεπει το lan.
επειδή το μηχανημα είναι σε ασυρματη ζευξη χωρις traffic δεν μπορει να τσεκαριστεί αλλιως.

----------


## mikemtb

Μεχρι να κάνεις τα Πολύ σωστά που είπε ο φιλος, 
Αν κλειδώσεις τις eth στα 10Mbps και πρόβλημα αραιωσει, τότε φταίει σίγουρα το hardware καλώδιο συνδέσεις κλπ
Ελάχιστες οι πιθανότητες βεβαια, Αλλά είναι εύκολη δοκιμή...

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, αυτο που λες να το κανω και στο 951 και στο 411 ? ή μονο στο 411?
σημερινα logs και απο το 411 και το 951 αντε παλι....σχεδον μια φορα την μερα το κανει, εχει τυχει και μερα παρα μερα, εχει τυχει και 2 φορες την μερα!

εχουμε καμια ιδεα πως γινεται να με ειδοποιει καποιο αλλο RB οταν το 411 δεν γινεται ping? μαλλον κατι βρηκα : https://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?t=75672

και 2 φωτος ακομα που ειναι το 411.

----------


## geolos

Στο log υπάρχει αναφορά για remote address και έρχεται από το bgp το σφάλμα... αρα μάλλον δεν έχει να κάνει με Ethernet...αλλά με κάποια IP από την ´απεναντή´ πλευρά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

αλλες φορες δεν επεφτε το BGP ειναι αυτο που εγραψε ποιο πανω ο Trendy στο ποστ #2, αμα κανει ποιο πολλα λαθη τοτε ριχνει το BGP, δεν ειχε ξανατυχει πριν.
Αν δεις το προηγουμενο log στην πρωτη φωτο που ειχα βαλει δεν ειχε πεσει το BGP τοτε.
Η απεναντι πλευρα ειναι το εσωτερικο 951 που διαχειριζεται τα 2 εξωτερικα rbs.

Δυστυχως το προβλημα φαινεται να ειναι η ethernet του στο 411.
Μπορω μονο να κανω καποιες δοκιμες που προταθηκαν, οι αλλαγες εφοσον πηγαινω εκει συχνα.
Τωρα καλωδιο δεν αλλαζω δεν αξιζει γιατι εφοσον ειμαστε και εκτος AWMN δεν εξυπηρετει σε κατι αυτο το link, αλλωστε ειναι το backup η ιδια διαδρομη γινεται και με το αλλο που εχω, εκτος αν πεσει το βουνο το ιδιο (ΑηΣτρατης).
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο ειναι το ΤΡΙΤΟ μηχανημα σε αυτη την θεση που αρχισε να παρουσιαζει προβλημα, εχω ηδη χασει αλλο ενα 411 και μετα ενα 711.
Δεν μπορω να μπαινω σε αυτη την διαδικασια αν χαλασει δεν θα ξαναμπει αλλο απλα, εκτος αν βρεθει αλλο ιδιο σε πολυ καλη τιμη μεταχ δλδ.

Και τελικα το θεμα ειναι γιατι χαλανε?

μπορω να τσεκαρω το UTP με lan tester αλλα και με το 711 και 411 παλιοτερα που το ειχα τσεκαρει ηταν μια χαρα....
δεν χανω κατι να το ξανακανω μιας και εχουν περασει χρονια απο τοτε. Μπορει να το εφαγαν τπτ ποντικια ή κατι αλλο ή απο υγρασιες κτλ να τα επαιξε απλα.

----------


## geolos

Το μόνο που θα μου πήγαινε στο μυαλό είναι η παροχή του ρεύματος (ανεβοκατεβάσματα)... το έχεις πίσω από ups?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, εχω μετρησει επαναλλειμενος την ταση και δεν εχω δει προβληματα εχει και μεγαλο τροφοδοτικο δεν ειναι 12αρι δλδ. Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι 24αρι.
Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν γινεται πτωση στην ενταση ρευματος στα Αμπερ δλδ γιατι θελει μετρηση με αμπερομετρο αλλιως οχι με πολυμετρο.
Ναι ειναι πισω απο UPS, και πανω σε ξεχωριστο σταθεροποιητη ρευματος με προστασια υπερτασης απο κεραυνους.
Επισης εχω γειωσει και το UTP πανω στον ιστο με εκεινο στην φωτο.
Και δεν κανει διακοπες ρευματος εχει πολλες μερες να κλεισει απο τοτε που αλλαξα την εκδοση του ROS και εκανα επανεκκινηση.

Εμενα το μονο που μου πηγαινει στο μυαλο ειναι οτι χαλασε το δικτυο της ethernet απο αστραποβροντια γιατι το ιδιο ακριβως επαθε και ο προκατοχος του το 711 μονο που εκει βραχυκυκλωσε και η wlan.
Bεβαια τοτε ειχε και κινηση το link και το εριχνε τωρα που δεν εχει που να δεις πρεπει να κανω δοκιμες.
Δλδ το εριχνε ΜΟΝΟ αν ειχε κινηση αλλιως δεν εκανε τπτ.

Πολυ φοβαμαι μηπως κατι γινεται επειδη ειναι 65μετρα το UTP με ρευμα μεσα και ειναι πιασμενο πανω σε συρματοπλεγματα και κανει τπτ σαν πηνιο και γιαυτο γινονται αυτα.
Δεν μπορει να μπει στο εδαφος γιατι μιλαμε για χωραφι και σκαβεται, γεμιζει νερα, λασπες. Εναεριο δεν μπορει να παει ειναι τεραστια αποσταση. Στην αρχη και στο τελος μονο ειναι λιγο στον αερα.
Το αλλο μπροστα δεν εχει παθει ποτε τιποτα (φτου μην το ματιαξω) που ειναι πανω σε ιστο μπροστα απο το σπιτι, επισης νομιζω και στο βουνο δεν εχουμε παθει αλλα ουτε ο γειτονας απεναντι νομιζω απ οσο ξερω βεβαια.
Τι να πω δλδ....

Προς το παρον το εβαλα στα 10mbps οπως ειπε ο Trendy και περιμενω να δω....

----------


## geolos

Τι να πω στέρεψα... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

Το θεμα ειναι μην το αλλαξω και μετα να εχουμε τα ιδια παλι!!!

anyway τωρα δεν παω με τα κρυα, αλλα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα κανω ενα lan tester στο καλωδιο μπας και επαθε κατι, καθως και μετρηση τασης στο ακρο που ειναι το RB.

Τελικα προς το παρον δεν το εχει ξανακανει που γυρισα τις ethernet και στα 2 ακρα στα 10mbps...

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, απλά προς ενημέρωση. Τελικά μετά από τόσο καιρό αφού κιόλας ξαναγύρισα την ethernet στο 951 στα 1000mbps από 10, αφησα το 411 στα 10 αντι στα 100mbps και δεν κανει κανενα πρόβλημα απολυτως.
Οποτε δεδομενου ότι ΔΕΝ βγαινουμε και AWMN εδώ και ΑΠΕΙΡΟ καιρο και δεν εξυπηρετεί και σε κατι το link αυτό δεν ασχολουμε και εγω μαζι του....
το θεμα προς το παρον το θεωρω ληξαν μεχρι να αλλαξουν καποια δεδομενα...

----------


## trendy

Πιθανότατα κάποιο καλωδιάκι μέσα στο utp έχει φθαρεί και δεν μπορεί να πιάσει Gigabit, αφού λες ότι σε άλλες πόρτες πάνω στα mt παίζει κανονικά. Ένα lan tester θα μας λύσει την απορία.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Πιθανότατα κάποιο καλωδιάκι μέσα στο utp έχει φθαρεί και δεν μπορεί να πιάσει Gigabit, αφού λες ότι σε άλλες πόρτες πάνω στα mt παίζει κανονικά. Ένα lan tester θα μας λύσει την απορία.


καλησπέρα, οχι ακριβως Trendy, το 951 εχει gigabit και εχει τετοια επιλογη γιαυτο και την ανεφερα.
το 411 ομως δεν εχει, ειναι στα 100mbps, οποτε και στα 100 οταν ειναι παλι το ιδιο κανει.
Παλι βεβαια μπορει να φταιει το καλωδιο, αλλα επειδη ειναι 65μετρα και περασμενο μεσα σε σπυραλ και σωληνες κουβιδης κτλ δεν προκειτε να το αλλαξω και να ασχοληθω μαζι του γιατι απλα δεν αξιζει για κατι που δεν αποδιδει...
οταν ξαναπαιξει το AWMN στην περιοχη και αν το link αυτο προσφερει κατι θα το δω τοτε...οπως εχω πει ΜΗΝΕΣ τωρα ειμαστε ΕΚΤΟΣ γιατι εχει χαλασει καποιος κομβος στην Παρνηθα και δεν υπαρχουν εναλλακτικες διαδρομες.
προς το παρον μενει στα 10mbps στην ρυθμιση ethernet στο 411 και δουλευει μια χαρα.

----------

